# bandfotografie - was beachten?



## shiver (15. Juli 2002)

halli hallo,
hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit bandfotografie? also live?

hab gestern ein paar kleine bildchen gemacht, aber ich bin damit nicht 100%ig zufrieden.

hier mal ein paar beispiele:
























also,
mir ist der hintergrund zu scharf. sprich:
entweder weniger tiefenschärfe oder längere blende.
aber dann wird es wieder so komliziert, denn die jungs halten eh nie still auf der bühne 


hat jemand schon erfahrungen?
tipps?
welche einstellung bevorzugt ihr?
welche filme?


die bilder hier sind jetzt alle digital, die analogen kommen donnerstag.
cheers.


----------



## Vitalis (15. Juli 2002)

Mir gefällt das erste Bild und das dritte von oben.

Ich hab keine Erfahrungen, aber..
..mit einer analogen Kamera wirst Du bei gleichen oder ähnlichen Einstellungen wahrscheinlich automatisch mehr Unschärfe im Hintergrund bekommen, weil die meisten DigiCams grundsätzlich eine größere Tiefenschärfe haben.



> entweder weniger tiefenschärfe oder längere blende.


Was meinst Du mit längere Blende? Blendenöffnung kleiner oder größer?


----------



## Scalé (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Was meinst Du mit längere Blende? Blendenöffnung kleiner oder größer? *



längere Belichtungszeit vieleicht? *grübel*

S


----------



## Dunsti (17. Juli 2002)

lange Belichtungszeit is hier aber tödlich ... da sich das "Hauptobjekt" ja ständig bewegt sind hier eher kürzere Belichtungszeiten nötig.


Dunsti


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juli 2002)

Wie steht's mit stark abblenden, dadurch kürzere Belichtungszeit und kürzere Tiefenschärfe?


----------



## sid@work (19. Juli 2002)

*möglichkeit über möglichkeit*

mehr leben...

bei bewegungen  mitziehen

zumindestens etwas längere belichtung

blende verkleinern, n bischen mehr dunkelanteil kann nich schaden,
aber das kannste sicher auch nachbearbeiten

selber entwickeln, da gibt´s n paar nette effekte

div. filterspiele


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Juli 2002)

Chellaz Shivi,

und - sind die anderen Fotos gut gelungen ?


----------



## shiver (19. Juli 2002)

naja, geht so.

danke für eure tipps....


die analogen sind auch öfters etwas verwackelt, trotz stativ  
keine ahnung was daran faul ist,
aber ein paar sind ganz brauchbar:


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Juli 2002)

Das ist ein interessantes Phänomen das ich auch schon bemerkt habe. Wenn die Musik ordentlich laut ist, ist der Schalldruck in der Nähe der Stage so hoch, daß die Fotos leicht verwackeln, besonders wenn das Licht nicht optimal ist. Shitty but true.

/Kapro


----------



## shiver (19. Juli 2002)

echt, meinst du, es kann davon kommen???

aber was mir auffiel:
wenn ich mit meinem 28-300er voll reinzoome, ist es viel schneller verwackelt/unscharf, wie wenn ich nicht voll reinzoome..
klingt komisch, aber bei den selben einstellungen (blende, etc) und dem selben (stabilen) standort (stativ) kommen die bilder unterschiedlich raus........ voll strange!


----------



## Vitalis (19. Juli 2002)

Es ist normal, daß bei großen Brennweiten das Bild viel leicher verwackelt.

*edit* Weil Du einen kleineren Bereich siehst, verändert sich das Bild bei Bewegung sehr schnell. Außerdem benötigt man bei starkem Tele längere Belichtungszeit...


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Juli 2002)

>Außerdem benötigt man bei starkem Tele längere Belichtungszeit...
Right you are. Das liegt aber nicht nur daran, daß ein Bildausschnitt mit einer bestimmten Leuchtdichte durch die große Brennweite eine größere Fläche Film belichten muß, sondern auch an der aufwendigeren Optik, und damit schlechteren Lichtdurchlässigkeit, je größer die Brennweite ist.

Zum Thema verwackeln: Jo, ist mir wirklich schon passiert. Auf einem Konzert in der Schule hab ich Fotos gemacht, und alle Fotos die in der Nähe der Boxentürme entstanden sind waren absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. Und normalerweise schaffe ich es, Bilder mit einer Sekunde Belichtung ganz ordentlich aus der Hand zu fotografieren. 
Außerdem: Je größer die Brennweite, desto kleiner ist logischerweise der Öffnungswinkel des Objektivs. Bei einem normalen Portraitobjektiv beträgt der Öffnungswinkel ca. 20°. Bei einer langen Tüte mit 400mm Brennweite beträgt der Öffnungswinkel keine 2° mehr. Wenn du beim Belichten jetzt um ein halbes Grad verwackelst, dann macht das beim Portraitobjektiv ein Vierzigstel der Brennweite aus, (20° / 0,5° = 40), beim Tele hingegen ein volles Viertel (2° / 0,5° = 4). 

/Kapro


----------



## Vitalis (19. Juli 2002)

> Und normalerweise schaffe ich es, Bilder mit einer Sekunde Belichtung ganz ordentlich aus der Hand zu fotografieren.


 argh, wirklich? Ich glaub ich brauch mehr Schlaf


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Juli 2002)

Naja, klar, gestochen scharf werden die Bilder sicher nicht. Aber bei den Gelegenheiten in denen man eine Sekunde aus der Hand fotografieren muss, kann man das zumeist auf die Beleuchtung schieben 

/Kapro


----------



## Dunsti (22. Juli 2002)

ok, ich weiß ja, daß ich in der Fotografie (noch) net so wirklich nen Plan hab. Das mit den langen Belichtungszeiten leuchtet mir zwar ein, da man eben somit "mehr Licht" in die Kamera bekommt.



> ... Bilder mit einer Sekunde Belichtung ...



mir erscheint diese 1 Sekunde gerade bei Musik-Liveaufnahmen sehr lange, da ja bei diesem "Motiv" doch recht viel Bewegung drin ist.

oder seh ich das falsch ?


Dunsti


----------



## shiver (22. Juli 2002)

ne, du siehst das vollkommen richtig


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Juli 2002)

Hm ja - blöd formuliert. Das sollte natürlich nicht heißen daß ich da ne Sekunde belichtet habe und mich dann wundere daß die Bilder verwackelt sind. *g* Ich wollte damit nur auf meine umständliche Art und Weise sagen, daß ich eigentlich ne ziemlich ruhige Hand habe und es trotzdem nix geworden ist 

/Kapro


----------



## DLDS (23. Juli 2002)

probiers dass nächste mal mit der analogen

- 400er EliteChrom
- ggf. einen Blitz mit ca LZ 50
- für die unschärfe schnapp dir ein tele 80-200 f2.8
- öffne die blende (ggf. verschluss auf Automatik betrieb, so brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen solltest locker 1/125 hinbekommen wenn nicht noch weit aus kürzer)

müsste locker hinahauen nach dem licht zu beurteilen welches du auf den vorigen fotos hattest


----------



## DLDS (23. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> * Das sollte natürlich nicht heißen daß ich da ne Sekunde belichtet habe und mich dann wundere daß die Bilder verwackelt sind.
> /Kapro *



kein Mensch kann bei einer verschlusszeit von 1" die Hand so ruhig halten dass es nicht verwackelt. Ausser Du benutzt ein sehr extremes Weitwinkel und kannst den arm/kamera abstützen.


----------



## sid (24. Juli 2002)

*100%ige verwacklungssicherheit*

alles über 1/200 führt freihand bei einem 200er tele
zu verwacklung. 

längste belichtung für scharfe bilder 
= umkehrwert der brennweite, hab ich 
gelernt.

shoot it,

sid


----------



## DLDS (24. Juli 2002)

*Re: 100%ige verwacklungssicherheit*



> _Original geschrieben von sid _
> *alles über 1/200 führt freihand bei einem 200er tele
> zu verwacklung.
> *



dass kannst du so nicht sagen !
dass ist eine Faustregel mit der Brennweite

ich habe schon oft bei 200 mit 1/125 fotografiert... sofern man nicht ausser atem ist und man kann die kamera ruhig halten, wird es DEFINITIV scharf ! bei einem 300er siehts jedoch ganz anders aus !

und die faustregel kannste eh wegwerfen wenn du professionel auf reporage etc. mit einem Nikon VR oder Canon IS bist


----------



## Kaprolactam (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DLDS _
> *
> kein Mensch kann bei einer verschlusszeit von 1" die Hand so ruhig halten dass es nicht verwackelt. Ausser Du benutzt ein sehr extremes Weitwinkel und kannst den arm/kamera abstützen. *



Nenene, ich habe nicht von 'nicht verwackelt' geredet sondern von brauchbaren Bildern (mit einem 50mm Portraitobjektiv). Klar werden die Bilder nicht gestochen scharf. Aber wenn ich mich ordentlich hinstelle , die Oberarme auf der Brust abstütze und die Luft anhalte, dann kann ich den Fotoapparat ziemlich ruhig halten. Ich hab das mal etwas geübt, das klappt ganz gut.

/Kapro


----------



## DLDS (24. Juli 2002)

gut dann solltest du doch besser scharfschütze werden

jedenfalls müssten bei 1" die personen verwischt sein !
denn die stehn ja schliesslich auch nicht still


----------



## Dunsti (25. Juli 2002)

ok, mal *back on topic*  

wenn ich mal Schlussfolgere, sollte man also ne kleine Belichtungszeit wählen, und damit genug Licht in die Kamera kommt sollte man möglichst nah rangehen, um möglichst ohne Zoom auszukommen.

hab ich das jetzt richtig kapiert? 


Dunsti


----------



## DLDS (25. Juli 2002)

nah rann gehen ist relativ !

du musst die blende weit öffnen damit viel licht einfällt 
und die verschlusszeit schön kurz halten

okay ohne zoom  wenn du ein 50mm 1.4 hast und kannst nah rangehen dann hast du recht  aber ich würde trotzdem eher zum tele 2,8er greifen !


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Juli 2002)

ich will den marshall  =)


----------



## shiver (29. Juli 2002)

marshall is rotz, find ich... gerade der klingt ********, der steht nämlich bei uns im proberaum =)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Juli 2002)

also der marshall von nem freund klingt eigentlich ganz vernünftig
und ich hab auch ansonsten nix schlechtes über marshall gehört ... hm naja, aber marshall is rotz, peavey is kacke, was is denn gut? =)


----------



## shiver (29. Juli 2002)

fender... und kauf bloss nix von laney =)

aber das is ja jetzt offtopic


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Juli 2002)

stimmt



aber die sind teuer, egal, können wir ja weiter drüber reden, wenn du mal wieder im irc bist

und weil , schluss jetzt


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (23. Dezember 2002)

*bandfotos*



> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Wie steht's mit stark abblenden, dadurch kürzere Belichtungszeit und kürzere Tiefenschärfe? *



hallo leute,

möchte mal ein paar tips geben.

grundsätzlich gibt es mehrere ,möglichkeiten mit dem problem bei wenig licht fertig zu werden.

1. einen höherempfindlichen film (z.b. 400asa statt 100asa - bei digitalkameras, wenn möglich auch einstellbar) zu benutzen.

2. ein lichtstarkes objektiv verwenden (bei zooms am besten die brennweite möglichst kurz verwenden, z.b. 35-50mm, da die meisten zooms mit längeren brennweiten erheblich lichtschwächer werden.

3. höchste priorität auf eine kurze belichtungszeit legen (dadurch wird die tiefenschärfe bei wenig umgebungslicht automatisch so gering wie möglich, das die blende ja nicht geschlossen wird).

4. wenn möglich irgendwo ab-/aufstützen, damit die gefahr des verwackelns so gering wie möglich ist.

hoffe das dir die tips weiterhelfen


----------



## shiver (23. Dezember 2002)

heh, mittlerweile hab ich das auch raus 

desweiteren pushe ich meine filme bei so situationen immer... funzt prima


----------



## stefoto (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Wie steht's mit stark abblenden, dadurch kürzere Belichtungszeit und kürzere Tiefenschärfe? *


So wie es da steht, ist es falsch.

Durch Abblenden (größere Blendenzahl, kleinere Blendenöffnung) wird die Belichtungszeit größer (längere Zeit) und die Schäfe nach hinten größer.

Aufblenden -> kurze Zeiten -> weniger Tiefenschärfe


Bei Konzertfotos hat man leider selten den Spielraum viel abzublenden. 
Wichtig ist, wie schon erwähnt, ein lichtstarkes Objektiv, lichtempfindliches Filmmaterial (400er, 800er), eine ruhige Hand, ein gutes Auge für Motive ... und schnell sein muss man meistens auch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2004)

Hi stefoto,

und wichtig ist auch, dass man den genauen Termin des Konzerts weiß.
Schließlich bringts ja nx, wenn man z.B. ein Jahr zu spät kommt.

Und hier im Forum ist es ähnlich.  Schau mal, von wann der Thread ist.  
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Infos.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## stefoto (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *und wichtig ist auch, dass man den genauen Termin des Konzerts weiß.
> Schließlich bringts ja nx, wenn man z.B. ein Jahr zu spät kommt.
> 
> ...



Ich wusste, wie alt der Thread ist.
Was hat das mit der Aussage zu tun? Sie ist nun mal falsch, egal wie alt


----------

